# Mother cat hugs kitten



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

cute kitty video, mother cat gives kitten a hug. AWWWWW
YouTube - ‪Cat mom hugs baby kitten‬‏


----------



## justme (Aug 15, 2010)

wow, this is really cute!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

lol I just posted this on cat chat yesturday XD its so cute!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

that is so cute bless love it when baby legs were going in his dream


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Rini said:


> lol I just posted this on cat chat yesturday XD its so cute!


arghh do did i hahaha!

its adorable


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

I saw it on FB and I thought OMG thats the cutest thing...must share


----------

